# Lost Embarrassing Bet...



## Kelandris (Jul 18, 2011)

I posted this somewhere else, but realized it wasn't the best place. I lost a bet with a friend of mine and have to do something embarrassing of her choice. She says that she wants to make me go to school as a girl, but I didn't count on something quite THAT embarrassing. She said to let you guys decide if I should have to go through with it, and if so, what I should have to wear. Answer and make additional comments if you wish. Please go easy on me!!


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes you should follow through with it. Oral oaths are serious business.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

She's a woman who thinks being a woman is embarrassing?


----------



## Kelandris (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not quite sure that was her logic... but it is embarrassing for me to be dressed like one. But at least you're against it!!


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

skycloud86 said:


> She's a woman who thinks being a woman is embarrassing?


For a guy, yes. How is that wierd?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mbaruh said:


> For a guy, yes. How is that wierd?


Why is it embarrassing? Is it embarrassing for a woman to wear jeans and a t-shirt and play sports? Is he somehow "lowering" himself to the status of a woman?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Kelandris said:


> I'm not quite sure that was her logic... but it is embarrassing for me to be dressed like one. But at least you're against it!!


Why? Are you insecure in your masculinity?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

While I'm a huge advocate of gender equality (and equality in general), I think for some people it's embarrassing to dress completely differently than they usually dress, regardless of which gender stereotype you're dressed like. For example, it might be embarrassing for someone who normally wears a plain shirt and jeans to dress like a goth from head to toe one day.

Also, because of inequality, males are more likely to be made fun of for dressing "in female clothes", so it's not entirely the individual's fault for choosing not to, but the systematic oppression.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

skycloud86 said:


> Why is it embarrassing? Is it embarrassing for a woman to wear jeans and a t-shirt and play sports? Is he somehow "lowering" himself to the status of a woman?


Did I say anything against women at any point? why jump to conclusions?
It's just not customary for a guy to wear a dress.



skycloud86 said:


> Why? Are you insecure in your masculinity?


It doesn't have to have anything to do with masculinity. A common person will embarrassed by this and wonder what others think of him and be uncomfortable if being laughed at. I sense aggression in your posts.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

After all, embarrassment is a social emotion, like guilt, so I'd find it embarrassing to dress like a woman because I'm socially aware. Of course you can stand your ground and defend your beliefs or you could take it ligthly.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

You need to go all the way. You need to get guys on the football team to ask you out.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@skycloud86 - Do you believe that the average woman would not be embarrassed by going to school dressed in a way as to be distinctly male? 

Citing jeans, tshirt, and sports is perhaps a bit of a red herring as women clearly do all of these things every day. Associating these things with male is not an objective representation of our culture. They may be conceptually or traditionally associated with men, but day to day they are not. No woman would feel awkward doing these things because they are objectively gender-neutral. 

Elaborate hair styles, a varied and expressive wardrobe, dance, fastidious skin care (and consequently soft features and looks), etc... all have in previous generations been associated primarily with femininity, but are clearly no longer. 

So, to properly reflect the dichotomy... let's offer a better counter proposal. 

Would a typical school age girl would not be embarrassed coming to school ... with fake sideburn extensions? A bulky dress shirt tucked into slacks with a belt? 

That women have more freedom in their style of dress can certainly be interpreted as yet another sin of the Patriarchy, or it could be interpreted as the rigid social grip on male expression - perpetuated and enforced by both genders. 

Not to diminish the many injustices leveraged against women, of course... or to diminish the struggle of transgendered people... but I do not think your inquisition in this case is wholly justified.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

I guess shaved legs and sandals are the least embarrassing for a man. Hairs will grow back anyway.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Making you walk around for a day in high heels and lipstick might be sufficiently awful to appease your friend 


-ZDD


----------



## Kelandris (Jul 18, 2011)

Come on guys!!! How about some votes for shorts and t shirt? I have to go to school in this outfit!!


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

If it's good enough for Sir Richard Branson, it's good enough for you pal












Lipstick and high heels !!!!



-ZDD


----------



## Kelandris (Jul 18, 2011)

You don't even know my complexion!! How about some mercy?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Kelandris (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay not so fast... its still possible to get enough votes to wear sandals!! Not that many people are even voting.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Shaved legs and sandals. Show off those sexy girlish calves.

l had a friend who did this for absolutely no reason in 8th grade and he put Henna tattoos on his feet. 

Then he danced on a table in English class as we all sang the Fresh Prince theme song.

l request that you recreate this event.


----------



## Kelandris (Jul 18, 2011)

That's horrible... you're going to give her ideas!!


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> Why is it embarrassing? Is it embarrassing for a woman to wear jeans and a t-shirt and play sports? Is he somehow "lowering" himself to the status of a woman?


I think you make a good point. Thing is: awareness of this subtle - well not so subtle to you - presence of sexism - or better yet: androcentrism is still low. So people get up in arms when you mention it. Ignorance is bliss and you disturb the status quo!










Madonna adds: "But secretly, you'd love to know what it is like, wouldn't you? What it feels like for a girl?"


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

Definitely a miniskirt.

If we're going for comedic effect then go with heals and don't shave your legs. In fact, don't shave your face either, the stubble makes it better.

If you wanna look _fabulous!!~_ then shave up and wear a fancy pair of knee high boots. Don't forget to stuff your bra.

Hmm, a sailor uniform would be nice. Maybe something like this!


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

Kelandris said:


> I posted this somewhere else, but realized it wasn't the best place. I lost a bet with a friend of mine and have to do something embarrassing of her choice. She says that she wants to make me go to school as a girl, but I didn't count on something quite THAT embarrassing. She said to let you guys decide if I should have to go through with it, and if so, what I should have to wear. Answer and make additional comments if you wish. Please go easy on me!!



Hopefully not to late to say: if you have never shaved your legs/arms, don't. in the long run it will only make the situation worse.


----------

